# transport help needed from wolverhampton to oxfordshire



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

following on from this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/293134-home-rescue-young-cat-living-shed.html
i have secured a rescue space with catcoonz for this little fellow but my car is playing up at the moment (automatic gearbox keeps sticking in third gear) and i know i cannot get to oxfordshire in it at present. are there any members on here who could help with transporting this cat from the midlands to oxfordshire please. i would be able to do a small amount of the journey but not too much unfortunately due to the car. any help would be really appreciated


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can get to Oxford city centre but sadly thats as far as i can manage.
Petrol expenses will be met by myself.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

If it would be easier for people to get to Northampton, I can always take him in here and then bring him to you CC when I collect Toula?
xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> If it would be easier for people to get to Northampton, I can always take him in here and then bring him to you CC when I collect Toula?
> xxx


i could get a lift say half way to you lauren if that is any good. (not sure where halfway to northampton from wolverhampton is though but i could sort it


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

change of plan everyone. we are back to needing a transport chain sorted to get this little boy to rescue. is there anyone who can help at all. i can sort a section of the journey out from this end but it would have to beafter saturday as my dad goes back in hospital tomorrow so will be needed here for a few days.
just a reminder - we are looking for transport from the midlands to oxfordshire please


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I could help out, I am in Worcs and it'd be nice to take a trip out - I do a couple of half-days in the week. PM me if you like and we will construct a plan...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much. xxx will ask cats galore to pm you as she is organising the transport xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> I could help out, I am in Worcs and it'd be nice to take a trip out - I do a couple of half-days in the week. PM me if you like and we will construct a plan...


thankyou so much. i've just pm'd you


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Just to add some confusion to this matter....

I may now have a space next week sometime if little Toula is in labour? 
xxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi lauren can i borrow you then for tigers birth ha ha


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou.
We have plenty of time now as we cant move her or her babies until the are 4 weeks old at the earliest, just incase she rejects them.
i will pm you though. xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Hi lauren can i borrow you then for tigers birth ha ha


LOL I'd love to! I was saying to CC I havent done a birth yet! I feel left out  lol  xxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> LOL I'd love to! I was saying to CC I havent done a birth yet! I feel left out  lol  xxx


When shall we expect you then ha ha


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can i just say a huge thankyou for the offers of help. we have now got transport sorted - hopefully the cat will be going to catcoonz on saturday. the help is really appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Another cat saved  bless all you lovely folks for the work you do xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Lauren, Please dont feel left out, i have 2 queens due 9th april, you can come and help with them or im sure there will be many pregnant cats in the summer needing your help. xxxx

Just sadly we didnt get Toula to you in time and i didnt know how far gone she was until the scan.

Next pregnant cat is yours for sure. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Oh Lauren, Please dont feel left out, i have 2 queens due 9th april, you can come and help with them or im sure there will be many pregnant cats in the summer needing your help. xxxx
> 
> Just sadly we didnt get Toula to you in time and i didnt know how far gone she was until the scan.
> 
> Next pregnant cat is yours for sure. xx


they rate i'm hearing of cats there may well be one here that will need help too. lauren has been great - she has offered help on several occassions with cats that i have heard about but we have always managed to sort something first i.e. tommy was going to lauren but then my neighbour decided to keep him.
smudge was going to lauren but my OH decided he couldn't part with her now this little cat was going to be helped by her in the very near future but we managed to sort transport to catcoonz.
i actually re-homed another cat yesterday who we think has come from the same place as tommy (he is the 5th cat to turn up at my uncles all identical to each other, and none had a home). don't worry lauren, there will be plenty more i'm very sure


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very late in on the party here, but I'm actually showing in Lemmington on Saturday, and will have to pass Oxford on the ring road to get home again. Would that make things easier for anyone? If the cat could be delivered to me at the end of the show, I'd not even be going out of my way to meet CC on a ring road somewhere.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lauren is great, she has helped me so much over the past few weeks.
I know there is an unneutered female around my area but as yet since her last kitten came to me i havent seen her around, i expect she is now pregnant again.
I expect there is an unneutered female near you aswell Cats Galore so theres going to be even more kittens.

Im desperately trying to rescue Feargal now but im finding a cat with disabilities very hard to find a home for, so just wondering if he would be happy with me, preferably being an indoor home alone would be more benifical but i wont give up.

Lauren, the next pregnant cat you can definitely take, if you are ok with this as from end march through to june i cant help any adult cats with my own queens having babies of their own.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Very late in on the party here, but I'm actually showing in Lemmington on Saturday, and will have to pass Oxford on the ring road to get home again. Would that make things easier for anyone? If the cat could be delivered to me at the end of the show, I'd not even be going out of my way to meet CC on a ring road somewhere.


i've just pm'd you carly. thanks for the offer


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

WE GOT HIM:thumbup::thumbup: he will be on his way to catcoonz on saturday morning. here's a few pictures of the little boy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh No......... its great news you have this beautiful boy but i have a slight problem.

Im in love with him....ahhhhh.:001_wub::001_wub:

Wheres Carly, she always talks sense to me..... Carly ive gone soft again.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Oh No......... its great news you have this beautiful boy but i have a slight problem.
> 
> Im in love with him....ahhhhh.:001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Wheres Carly, she always talks sense to me..... Carly ive gone soft again.


i'm glad he's stopping at my friends until saturday as i'd be wanting to keep him too. it's terrible isn't. i need a huge house with a massive field fenced off for lots and lots of cats to play in


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Forget the cats can I come an play in your house and garden pls


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

He is gorgeous, hubby is convinced that he won't get anywhere near Oxford but I swear I am not having any more cats! 
I am channeling my 'I want that pretty kitty' energies into 'I will help kitteh's find a forever home' efforts - just not my home lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is looking for a home if anybody is interested.
Will be fully vaccinated, microchipped and neutered before leaving.
The people on my waiting list are wanting a black cat with a white bib, and of course this male is white with black splodges.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I would love to have another but my one cat Tillie is very timid and afraid of other cats (since we moved house she no longer sees her friend, who is the only cat she has ever got on with I feel terrible we moved and she lost her buddy).

My other cat Dusty hates anything on four legs. After a year of living with us, she is not as stressy towards Tillie and doesn't always run her off, but is still agressive towards her. The saving grace is they have clear territories - one upstairs, one down and the garden on timeshare. The risk I run is if we got another and it didn't get on with Tillie there is no third territory for it and if it wanted to challenge Dusty for 'head of the household' spot it would get chaotic! I'm jealous of anyone who gets lucky with just adding cats and they all get on in relatively short time! 

We might rescue some ex-batt hens instead in the summer.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, you can be in love with him as long as you hand him over to his new owners whenever the time comes! Thus sayeth bossy boots Carly!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

But hes white with black splodges Carly and has a black blaze down his nose lol. xxxx

But then being sensible Bella wouldnt except another cat, she is now boss and pushes the mainecoons out the way for dinner.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I love him already, what a gorgeous kitty :001_wub: xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just a few more photos for you to see


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> He is looking for a home if anybody is interested.
> Will be fully vaccinated, microchipped and neutered before leaving.
> The people on my waiting list are wanting a black cat with a white bib, and of course this male is white with black splodges.


Get them round to see him, they couldnt possible walk away and leave him...Hes is blooming GORGEOUS :001_tt1:
Mavis is black with a white bib...we could swap..


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

cats galore said:


> just a few more photos for you to see


Ohh, i just love his black nose...Hes so cute :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is very gorgeous but the wife wants a black and white cat exactly the same as the one she lost, so all black with only a white bib.
Ive tried to explain you cant get exactly the same but sadly no, it just wont do.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Such a shame


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Squee! I just love that blaze on his nose, he is very like my Wiggins.


----------

